# Thinking of moving with a 9th grader



## simranxyz (Jan 20, 2013)

I am trying to make a decision as to when to make my move to Australia. My daughter is now in 9th grade and by the time I make the move, she will be in 10th grade. She is now doing CBSE Indian Curriculum. Will this affect her studies or should I wait till she finish 10th grade and move in 11th? Please suggest.


----------

